# Spoon tossing surf rod recommendation



## Jeremi (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi all! First post. Looking for two rods for throwing 1-3oz spoons in the surf. One for a Abu 6500. And a spinner for my dad. Must be 2 piece. 8- 10 feet. Hopefully around $100


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

In that price range prolly lookin at an ugly stick. for afew more dollars and a darn nice rod check out torqued solutions black mamba.don't know how to do a link but you can google it.
another realy good one is carolina cast pro 11' 2 to 5oz way more money,way better rod
for the ultimate spoon slinging surf rod in 1to 3oz range try cts S8 surf or a cts vapor trail

Ryan at Hatteras jack in so carolina carrys century blanks . very expensive, but absolutly mind boggling casting rods


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spoon Rod*

I'm presently using a Torque Solution's Black Mamba (1-3 oz) rod with a Mitchell 406 reel for my surf slinging spinning outfit.

I have a custom, built by me, AFAW Estuary (1-3 oz) with an ABU 6500 CS Mag Elite for casting when I feel like fishing a conventional.

Both are excellent rods, but with a huge price differential. C2


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

You will wear yourself out casting a big rod. Lite weight 7.5 or 8' rod would be better for slinging spoons.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

For your price range check out Tsunami Trophy rods, they are a great deal and perfect for what you want to do.


----------

